# Emigrating and adoption



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Hello, 

I have a question for you. 

We are possible going for adoption next year, but we want to moce to Australia in the long term plans. 

What would be the difficulties of taking the adopted children out of this country? 

Thanks


----------



## Ruthiebabe (Dec 15, 2003)

hi caz,

sorry you haven't had a response till now. In answer to your question it all depends on when you're planning on emigrating. Once you have legaly adopted you child (approx 6 months after they move in) then you have all the same rights a birth family have.....can move whereever you like. But as your child will have moved a lot before comign to you I would suggest you don't do if for a good while after placement. We moved about 90 miles from where w were placed about 18 monhs after Boo moved in with us due to work. Even though he was well settled with us it still cause him some anxiety. But hes fine now. 

so as far as your SWs would be concerned, if you're talking about a matter of years after you've adopted I can't imagine they would have a problem, but if you're talking a matter of montsh then they probably would have a problem.

hope that helps.
xxRuthie


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Hi Caz

Sorry i havent replied sooner as i did read this when you first posted and have been thinking of a reply.

Like Ruth has said once the child/ren are legally yours then you can do what you wish. however like Ruthie says the amount of moves a child has made by the time they come to live with you is a minimum of 3.

Things i think you need to consider is -
*That if the child/ren have other siblings what contact is in place for them.
*How would it work if birth mum had another baby as if adoption is the plan "normally" you would get told about the baby and be able to apply to adopt.

Why not give your local LA a call and have a chat with the duty worker.

good luck

M J
xxx


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Thank you both. 

It would be, if ever when we have the mortgage paid off which we are hoping in 10 years and as my sister lives over there with her other half it would be just wonderful! 

We are actaully chatting to a SW now about things - as I work in SS I know the SW quite well. 

Thank you


----------

